# Iberital MC2 over-tightening?



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've been considering buying an MC2 but I've noticed that on happydonkey's website they mention that "...A NUMBER OF GRINDERS HAVE BEEN RETURNED THIS YEAR DUE TO THEM BEING OVER-TIGHTENED, THIS IS NOT COVERED BY THE WARRANTY AND THIS IS CLASSED AS ABUSE BY IBERITAL...". Not having owned an electric grinder yet - currently have a Zassenhaus - I'm slightly puzzled what causes this. Are people tinkering with the internals or they just tightned the burrs to extreme?

Any comments on this?

I've tried contacting happydonkeys but haven't been lucky to get a reply so far.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

By tightening the burrs so close they touch. Some advice I seen was to start dialing in by getting them to touch and then backing off from there so maybe this is where it is happening.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Some people aggressively turn the knob when tightening, causing the burrs to lock together when almost in contact with each other. This can put strain on the motor and cut it completely.

This issue affects most worm screw (aka stepless) grinders, so always pay attention to how close the burrs are (by how fine the grind is) before adjusting too much further


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Uhhmmm... it makes sense. I have the burrs of my Zassenhaus touching quite a bit - actually growling. So I thought it'd be a common thing in all machines. If I end up getting the MC2 I'll pay close attention to that then. Many thanks for the comments.


----------



## paul_31 (Apr 4, 2012)

I can recommend the MC2 - I got this as my first electric grinder and have had no issues, it's great so far although a very fine adjustment.


----------

